# Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits



## Andal (3. März 2012)

Wer fischt diese doch etwas unüblichen Köder? Wie fischt ihr sie und mit welchem Erfolg auf welche Fischarten?


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*

Artificial Baits (im Friedfischbereich) = Kunstmaden & Co., richtig?

Seitdem gefärbte Maden vor ich weiß gar nicht wievielen Jahren aus dem Handel verschwanden, war ich heilfroh, als irgendwann farbige Maden aus Gummi, Stärke, usw. auf den Markt kamen. Gehören bei mir zur Standartausstattung, aber immer in Kombi mit echter Made; echte(r) Bewegung, Geruch, Geschmack ist nicht nachzuäffen.

Selbiges gilt für künstliche, farbige Maiskörner, wobei besonders die selbstleuchtenden (Enterprise Tackle) in der Dämmerung & Dunkelheit interessant sind. Sorgten sie bei meinen Kumpels zunächst für Kopfschütteln ("der hat doch n'Rad ab"), waren sie nach der x-ten Rotfeder an meinem Haken bei ausbleibenden Bissen an den anderen Ruten auf einmal heiss begehrt (kleinlautes "du, gib mir doch mal so'n Ding"). :q
Ob aus geflavourter Stärke (Berkley, recht teuer) oder schlichtem Kunststoff ist mir wurscht, da ich die Dinger immer mit Naturködern kombiniere.

Sonderfall Forellenangeln: nachgemachte "Bienenmaden" und andere "Kunst-Natur-Köder" aus Gummi, Stärke & Co. oder mumifiziert sind für mich kaum wegzudenken.

All die Würmer, Zuckis und was es sonst so nachgebaut gibt, hab ich mir noch nicht angetan, schlichtweg weil die Notwendigkeit nie bestand; quasi 'Gulp ist mir schnulp'.


----------



## as12 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer fischt diese doch etwas unüblichen Köder? Wie fischt ihr sie und mit welchem Erfolg auf welche Fischarten?




naja unüblich ist übertrieben, die  fischen wir seit 3 jahren
falls du die von top secret meinst aber nur die gedämpften mit überdurchschnittlichem erfolg auf alle großen friedfische hauptsächlich verwenden wir sie aber zum schleienangeln und auch für karpfen, gefischt an der posen-und feederrute

anköderung hauptsächlich mit carpzoom boiliestoppern 
*wichtig dabei vorbohren:q
*


mfg


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*

Soft Pellets/Hook Pellets

Der Unterschied ist mir nicht wirklich klar, viele kann ich auf dem Haken, mit Baitband am Haken oder am Haar gleichzeitig fischen.
Während ich ein großer Fan der "normalen" Pellets (Forelli, Halibut od. Melasse v. common-baits) bin, haben mich die bisher wenigen Versuche mit Pellets aus der Köderpackung eher enttäuscht.
50cm neben einem herkömmlichen Teig (Forelliteig; für mich unschlagbarer Friedfischköder) präsentiert, gingen der Zweikampf so eindeutig(!) zugunsten des Teigs aus, dass die Hookpellets erstmal wieder im Keller eingemottet wurden.

Hab mir aber noch ein paar Sorten zugelegt und werde die diese Saison noch mal testen, u.a. werd ich sie auch vorher mal kräftig mit Lockstoff tränken, vielleicht bringt's etwas mehr.

Die Vielfalt der mittlerweile angebotenen Pellets lockt mich sehr. Ich denke, da kann man auch einiges mit reissen. Allerdings haut es gegenüber den Standartködern auch ganz schön in die Kasse.


----------



## as12 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Soft Pellets/Hook Pellets
> 
> Der Unterschied ist mir nicht wirklich klar, viele kann ich auf dem Haken, mit Baitband am Haken oder am Haar gleichzeitig fischen.
> Während ich ein großer Fan der "normalen" Pellets (Forelli, Halibut od. Melasse v. common-baits) bin, haben mich die bisher wenigen Versuche mit Pellets aus der Köderpackung eher enttäuscht.
> ...



na gut für rotaugen brassen und co mag teig gut sein aber selektiv auf schleien bzw. die großen unter den rotaugen und co sind die gedämpften von ts einfach fast unschlagbar, gut alles kann man nicht verraten|supergri|supergri ich dippe sie unter anderem auch mit powder|supergri|supergri.......

mfg


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*



as12 schrieb:


> na gut für rotaugen brassen und co mag teig gut sein aber selektiv auf schleien bzw. die großen unter den rotaugen und co sind die gedämpften von ts einfach fast unschlagbar, ...


Sehe ich genau andersherum, grad was die Schleien angeht.

Vergleichen mit einer Truppe von rund 5 Mann seit, ich glaube 5 od. 6, Jahren ständig die Fänge (Forelli!-)Teig vs. andere Köder, teils in immer wiederkehrenden Testfischen; = mehrere Köder an identischen Montagen auf einem Platz.
Da lag der Teig immer deutlich vorn, was Gewicht angeht, aber auch in der Zahl.

Gebe zu, ich persönlich habe erst wenig mit Hookpellets (meist auch die TS) experimentiert, aber bislang war das kein Tor und nicht mal annähernd in der Liga von Teig.

Ich empfinde das sogar als schade, denn die Pellets sind deutlich einfacher zu fischen.


----------



## as12 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*

hi

welchen forelli-teig benutzt du denn, wäre ja auch mal testenswert

mfg und thx


----------



## kati48268 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*

Selbstgebastelten! 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2011/forelliteig-der-perfekte-koeder.html
Und zum Anfüttern dann Forellipellets. Das rockt wirklich, probier's mal aus.
Diskussion dazu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3476249#post3476249

Dass der Teig stärker lockt als Hookpellets (aus der Packung so wie sie sind!), ist für mich wenig erstaunlich, denn so'n Klümpchen am Haken löst sich -je nach Umständen natürlich- relativ schnell auf. Er gibt somit deutlich mehr Lockstoffe als Hookpellets ab.
Und trotz der Erfolgsgeschichte der Boilies, bin ich nach wie vor überzeugt, dass Friedfische weiche Köder bevorzugen.

Dass festere Köder (Pellets, Boilies) andere Vorteile haben, wo Teig versagt, stell ich ausdrücklich nicht in Frage!

Will in dieser Saison aber die Hookpellets auch tunen, also vorher mit Lockstoffen tränken, benetzen, evtl. danach noch mit Powder/Mehlen/kristallinem Betain versehen... mach ich mit den Halibutpellets, die ans Haar kommen, ja auch; die werden mit Fischöl getränkt. 
Denke, dass die Hookpellets dann deutlich besser ankommen. Die Vielfalt der Pellets kombiniert mit der Vielfalt von Lockstoffen reizt mich sehr.

An den TE:
Andal, wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit dem von dir angefragtem Zeugs?


----------



## Downbeat (5. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*

Ich bin in der letzten Saison nicht richtig dazu gekommmen ein paar Hookpellets zu testen, das hole ich aber dieses Jahr nach. Erste Erfahrungen lassen aber hoffen.

Was seit dem letzten Jahr immer dabei ist, eine Packung rote Gummimaden. Die haben mir, nachdem ich sie aus reinem Interesse gekauft habe, letztes Jahr einen Nachmittag gerettet an dem es erst Bisse gab, nachdem ich eine Kombi aus Gummi und echter Made anbot.


----------



## pfefferladen (5. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer fischt diese doch etwas unüblichen Köder? Wie fischt ihr sie und mit welchem Erfolg auf welche Fischarten?



Ich habe letztes Jahr damit angefangen.
Browning Chewis.

Feederrute , normaler Futtermix, Hailbut Chewie am Haar .... die Brassen lieben es.

Feederrute, Method Feeder von Preston, Hailbut 3mm Pelletes und ein Hailbut Chewie am Haar... 17kg Karpfen und einige kleine Karpfen sowie Brassen.

Letzte Woche habe ich mir noch andere Geschmacksrichtungen geholt....demnächst werd ich die mal testen.


----------



## as12 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und trotz der Erfolgsgeschichte der Boilies, bin ich nach wie vor überzeugt, dass Friedfische weiche Köder bevorzugen.
> 
> Dass festere Köder (Pellets, Boilies) andere Vorteile haben, wo Teig versagt, stell ich ausdrücklich nicht in Frage!



genau hier ist für mich der schwachpunkt von teig, alle friedfische groß ob klein mögen ihn und für die doch immer etwas zurückhaltenden schleie bleibt oft nichts übrig und da kamen mir die gedämpften pellets gerade recht

mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*

Mit den weichen Mainline Teile habe ich gut Karpfen und Schleien gefangen(speziell "Tuna").
Halten aber nicht sehr gut am Haken, so dass man schnell beim Anhieb sein muss.

Ansonsten kann ich keinen signifikanten Vorteil gegenüber Teig erkennen. Der lässt sich sehr gut in Form und Geschmack zubereiten und verändern. 

"Gummiköder" wie Gulp, Enterprise-Zeuchs u.ä. sind aber aufgrund der Festigkeit im Fließwasser brauchbar(auch weil der Fisch weniger Zeit zum Prüfen hat).
Desweiteren in Verbindung mit natürlichen Ködern gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## as12 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit den *weichen* Mainline Teile habe ich gut Karpfen und Schleien gefangen(speziell "Tuna").
> Halten aber nicht sehr gut am Haken, so dass man schnell beim Anhieb sein muss.



da gebe ich dir recht, die weichen sind sinnlos, da kann man gleich bei teig bleiben aber die gedämpften sind schon nicht schlecht, solche erfahrungen sollte jeder selber sammeln:q

mfg


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Soft Pellets/Hook Pellets
> 
> Der Unterschied ist mir nicht wirklich klar, viele kann ich auf dem Haken, mit Baitband am Haken oder am Haar gleichzeitig fischen.



Hier kann ich klugschei ßen:
*Softpellets* sind die Dinger, die (wie Kaviar) in kleinen Döschen (zu ähnlichen Preisen) angeboten werden...
Sie sind i.d.R. ca.erbsengroß und so weich, daß man sie auch direkt auf den Haken stechen kann.
Sie sind zum Weissfischangeln gedacht.

*Hookpellets* sind dagegen Pellets, die sich langsamer auflösen (also meist auch härter sind) als normale Pellets.
Mit ihnen kann man also länger fischen.
Sie werden normalerweise zum Karpfenangeln eingesetzt.

So viel zur Begriffsdeffinition!
(Hab ich zufällig grad dieses Wochenende gelernt...)

Praktische Erfahrungen hab ich aber keine:
Da ich auch mit altmodischen Ködern genug fange, habe ich mir die 8€+ für das Experiment mit den Softpellets bisher gespart...

Hookpellets brauch nicht, weil es mir nichts aus macht, alle fünf Stunden den Köder zu erneuern.
So lang bleibt der Köder eh keiner Brachse verborgen...#d
Wenn mich die Karpfen denn mal im stich lassen.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## as12 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*

na ja 8€ für ne dose pellets arg heftig, hier kosten sie zwischen 4und 5€ in gedämpfter form, was du richtig erkannt hast, sie lösen sich langsamer auf, taugen aber zum langen ansitzangeln auf karpfen eher weniger, da der auflösungsfaktor doch sehr hoch ist und boilies demzufolge besser händelbar sind, 
zum kurzansitz mit posen oder feederangeln sind die teile um welten besser, dabei natürlich auch auf karpfen aber meist die halbwüchsigen! schleie lieben sie trotzdem zu gern

mfg


----------



## Hougen (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Soft Pellets, Hook Pellets, Artificial Baits*

Könnte eventuell kurz nochmal erklärt werden, was genau mit gedämpft gemeint ist? Ich habe neulich mit Softpellets an der Federrute geangelt und ehrlich gesagt, konnte ich keinen Vorteil zu Mais in Kombination mit Maden feststellen. Ich konnte sogar mit dieser Kombination deutlich mehr Bisse verzeichnen und auch Fangerfolge. Ich hatte 2 Geschmacksrichtungen mit: Ananas als süßer Softpellet und Knoblauch als reiner Karpfenköder. Beide in der Größe 9 mm. Ein Experiment mit Kunstmaden hab ich noch nicht unternommen, werde dieses allerdings mal mit roten Maden in Angriff nehmen. Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------

